# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Doların yerine yeniden altın!

## iputisamo

Doların yerine yeniden altın! ....................Aslan Blut

Bizim siyasilerimiz, içki yasağı, imam hatip mezunlarının üniversitede istedikleri bölüme girebilmeleri, "Türk Milleti''ne hakaret edenler, AB ve ABD tarafından desteklenirse yargılanabilir mi?" gibi konularla uğraşadursun, bakalım Türk Dünyası neyi tartışıyor: 
Almatı''da çıkan Türkistan gazetesinin 22 Aralık 2005 tarihli sayısında Naziya Joyamergenkızı, önemli tespitler yaptı. 

Joyamergenkızı, Venezuela ve şili gibi Güney Amerika ülkelerinin petrolünü ve gazını ele geçirerek, dünya jeopolitiğini etkileme gayretlerine dikkat çektikten sonra, uluslararası yorumcuların, "Avrasya''da Rusya''nın Almanya, Türkiye, Japonya ve üin ile dört gaz ve petrol boru hattı projesinin alanı o kadar geniş ki, tüm dünya jeopolitiğini tamamen değiştirebilir" görüşlerine yer veriyor. 

Putin''in veliahtı Medvedev mi? 

Joyamergenkızı, devam ediyor:
"Enerji Kralı Vladimir Putin, dünyanın önde gelen gaz şirketlerinden sayılan ''GazProm'' yöneticilerine devlette çeşitli makamlar teklif etmiş bulunuyor. ''GazProm'' Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Dimitri Medvedev''i, Başbakan Yardımcısı olarak atadı (Piter Lavel, UPI). üoğu politikacılar Dimitri Medvedev''i, Putin''in veliahtı, tahtın varisi olarak görüyor.

Joyamergenkızı, Putin''in Mavi Akım boru hattını Bakü Tiflis Ceyhan boru hattından önemli hale getirdiğini, uzmanların, "Bu hattın İsrail''in Aşkelon Limanı''na kadar uzatılması ihtimali var" dediğini belirtiyor. 

Kazak yazar, Putin''in, "Rusya''yı Avrasya Birliğinde lider ülke konumuna getirme girişimleri"ne örnek olarak Güney Kore ziyaretinde "Japonya ve üin''in enerji taleplerinin bir kısmını karşılayabilecek", "doğu boru hattı" projesini de gösteriyor. Japonya bu projeye 18 milyar dolar, Sahalin-1 ve Sahalin-2 gaz yataklarının işletilmesineyse sekiz milyar dolar vermeye hazır. 
Joyamergenkızı, bir alıntı yapıyor ve jeopolitik uzmanı ve yorumcu Federiko Bordonaro''nun görüşlerine yer veriyor: 

"Mavi Akım boru hattı, elindeki hammadde rezervlerini siyasi gücünü arttırmada başlıca koz olarak kullanan Moskova''ya; Güney Balkanlar, Kara Deniz ve Hazar bölgelerinde Rusya, AB, ABD ve Türkiye arasında süren ekonomik çıkar çatışmasında avantaj sağlayacak. 
Petrol ve gazı olmayan Türkiye, Rus-İtalyan ortaklığındaki Mavi Akım gaz boru hattı ve Amerikan- İngiliz ortaklığındaki Bakü-Ceyhan-Tiflis petrol boru hattı projeleri sayesinde petrol ve gaz taşıyacak bir köprüye dönüştü. Enerji haritasında tüm kozları ele geçiren Rusya, Güney Avrupa''daki etkisini çok güçlendirdi." 

"Açarsa avucunda, kapatırsa yumruğunda"

Yazar devam ediyor: 

* Uzmanlar, "Bu günlerde GazProm şirketi, Murmansk şehrinden Amerika''ya doğalgaz sağlayacak gaz boru hattı projesi hazırlıyor. ştokman gaz yatağı önümüzdeki 50 yıl boyunca Amerika''ya doğalgaz sağlayacak. Murmansk''tan başlayacak olan gaz boru hattı Kanada ve Amerika''ya ulaştığında dünya jeopolitiği tamamen değişime uğrayacak" diyor. 

*Jeostratejik kozları elinde toplayan Kremlin''in, dünyayı "açarsa, avucunda; kapatırsa, yumruğunda" şeklinde tutmaya çalıştığı ortada. 

*Kısa süre önce Moskova ve Tokyo, Sibirya ve Büyük Okyanus sahillerini birleştirecek, uzunluğu 4100 kilometre olacak petrol boru hattı için bir anlaşma imzaladı. Putin, günde 1,5 milyon varil petrol taşıyacak boru hattından Japonya''nın yüksek gelir elde edeceğini bildirdi. Toplam bedeli 16 milyar dolar olan bu petrol boru hattının yapımına 2006 yılının sonunda başlanması planlanıyor. Japonlar, söz konusu bedelin yarısını hemen vermeye hazır.

* Asya ülkelerine başarılı ziyaretler gerçekleştirdikten sonra altın üretim merkezi sayılan Magadan şehrinde bir açıklama yapan Rusya Devlet Başkanı Putin, Rusya''nın, altının değerini yükseltmek niyetinde olduğunu belirtti. Putin''in yaptıklarının şaka mı, gerçek mi olduğunu ayırt edemeyen Washington, "Rusya ham madde ve altını kullanarak doların değerini mi düşürmek niyetinde acaba?" diye telaşlanmakta. 

*** 
Putin''in, Yahudi sermayedarları safdışı ederek GazProm''u dünyanın petrol ve doğalgaz devi haline getirmesi, böylece Rusya''nın gücünü artırmasından sonra, dünya para sistemini değiştirip değiştirmeyeceği tartışılırken, ABD''nin klasik işgal mantığıyla Afganistan ve Irak''a saplanıp kalması, Türkiye''yi yönetenlerin de bu politikalar etrafında dönüp dolaşması ve hatta Irak''ta durumun değiştiğini ve Türkiye''nin buna uyum sağlaması gerektiğini açıklaması ne kadar ufuksuz ve dar kapsamlı görünüyor!

----------

